# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  First fixed gear bike

## everybodyhatesernest

Hi, guys, sorry that I write on English, my Finnish is not so good and I am new here, so recently somebody stolen my road bike and I want to build my first fix instead. I have never done this before and would like to receive recommendations from people that know this subject. My budget is 300 euros, what shops do you recommend me in Helsinki, Vantaa or Espoo, some sites, maybe someone sells track bicycle frame himself, my height is like 185, thank you all in advance.

----------


## anzi666

With that budget you’ll probably need to look for a used complete bike. If you start to buy new parts it’ll quickly get way over 300€.
Try these sites:
https://www.fillaritori.com/forum/52-fiksit/
http://www.yksivaihde.net/site/foorumi/forum.php?id=4

----------


## MTS

Helsinki Bike Kitchen is currently closed for obvious reasons, but you can go there and build a bike for free when they're open again. They should have plenty of frames and parts to choose from, plus tools and someone who can advise if needed.

----------

